

Who are using Haskell as their primary programming language? - z3phyr

If possible please state, if you are earning money with it or not.
======
runjake
Can I ask what the point of your questions are? What are you truly trying to
figure out here?

~~~
anujkk
I guess he is trying to assess the feasibility of Haskell for building real
world profitable projects through experience of others.

~~~
runjake
Then his answer is "yes", because most customers don't care what you develop
their solution with, as long as it works to their satisfaction.

~~~
anujkk
May be he is not thinking about customer's opinion and wants to use haskell
but is unsure if it is feasible to develop a real world commercial application
with it? How much time it takes? What are the pitfalls? etc. He needs the
validation by someone who has done it successfully.

~~~
z3phyr
+1 to you, thats what I am trying to know. Also being new in the haskell
community, I am trying to figure out the aura around haskell....

------
thesz
I do.

Yes, I earn money too.

~~~
z3phyr
If possible, Can you specify your job, sir?

~~~
thesz
I am Senior Software Developer at the Parallel Scientific, Inc.

I probably will say more in Dec. ;)

~~~
amair
very cool looking company.

------
pyrotechnick
I don't often like admitting this but you'll find a much stronger response (~
10, 000 readers) on reddit: <http://www.reddit.com/r/haskell>

~~~
z3phyr
You seem to be right, but actually I am testing the response from the hn
community.....

Sooner or Later, I will have to go to reddit for this.

